# yamaha 15 prop suggestions (rpm and speed and current prop info inside)



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is my boat

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1313414944

I installed a tiny tach this weekend and got a speedometer app for my phone.

5650 rpm at WOT 21mph 9.25" x 10.5 3 blade prop 2 people, gas, ice, batt, tackle, TM, pushpole

Any prop suggestions for me to gain a few mph's??

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd say you are doing pretty dang good right now with that load, and are most likely maxed out with that motor.

I have a 20hp and fishing solo I am getting around 26mph, I am looking at getting a new prop , but to add grip which will likely cost me a 1mph or 2.

I currently have 2 props, A stock 9.25 x 10 3 blade, and a 9.25 x 11 4 blade from solas. Both give me about the same performance.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

how do you like the 4 blade?
I do get a little slip on tight creek turns.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

On my last boat it didn't help at all, all it did was cut my top end down a little. On this boat it helps just a hair with ventilating because my motor is set really high. 

I'm trying to decide if I should buy a 3 blade cupped prop, or have my 4 blade cupped instead.

General rule is the more blades the lower your top end will be, but you can push a heavier load and get on plane quicker. I really think you should leave the motor as is cause I think you will be disappointed with the results and money spent.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ x2 on the 4 blade. Bought both, a 3 and 4 blade for my 15 and the 3 was the way to go for me. Trial and error and afterwards the 4 was just not of any benefit to me..


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

what are thoughts on me going S.S. 9.25 diameter 11 pitch.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Being that the original prop for a 15 Yamaha is a 9.25 x 9, atleast mine is, I think you would be pushing it going up 2 pitch sizes and your motor may not spin the required rpms to be beneficial. A higher pitch prop will make your boat go faster as long as the engine has enough power to keep the rpms in the optimum range. Might better try one out before dropping the big bucks on something you may not be happy with. Myself, I use a 3 blade 9.25 x 10 and Im very happy with the performance.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Try it and let us know 




> what are thoughts on me going S.S. 9.25 diameter 11 pitch.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, I tried a solas stainless 11 pitch prop.
4900 rpm @ 21mph same load, so I hate it, anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

You have a PM


----------

